# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Ontgiften/Detoxkuur zinloos - Artikel

## Agnes574

Detox-dieet of ontgiften is zinloos!!

Het aanbod aan allerlei kuren en diëten om het lichaam te ontgiften of te ontslakken is groot. Op het internet vind je bijvoorbeeld tientallen ontgiftingsdiëten, met namen als Detoxdieet, Het supersnelle Detox-dieet, Citroensapkuur, Kruidentheevasten, Maagdarmsparend Dieet, Rijst vastendieet, Sapvasten, Vruchtenvasten, Weivasten, Zuiverend dieet, Groene dieet, enzovoorts. 

Theorie achter dit soort kuren is dat het lichaam regelmatig moet gezuiverd worden van allerlei schadelijke afvalstoffen of slakken die we via onze voeding, de omgeving, enz. binnenkrijgen. Men doelt dan op onder meer conserveringsmiddelen, kleur- en smaakstoffen, suiker, nicotine, alcohol, koffie enz., maar ook op allerlei chemicaliën die in het lichaamsvet worden opgeslagen, zoals PCBs, pesticiden en zware metalen. Volgens deze theorie zou het energieniveau van onze cellen verstoord worden door die afvalstoffen, waardoor de stofwisseling vertraagt zodanig dat vet niet meer goed wordt verbrand. Hierdoor worden we niet alleen dikker, maar kunnen ook allerlei vervelende ziektetoestanden ontstaan, zoals (chronische) vermoeidheid, futloosheid, hoofdpijn, stress, concentratieproblemen, een vale huid, enz. 

Ontgiften of ontslakken is dan nodig om de cellen te zuiveren, het energieniveau van ons lichaam te herstellen en onze gezondheid te bevorderen. Door drastisch af te vallen, wordt het probleem volgens dit principe verergerd, omdat dan de gifstoffen uit het lichaamsvet vrijkomen. De enige oplossing is lozen van het gif, zeggen zij.

Daarvoor worden allerlei drankjes, plantenextracten, bindmiddelen als oplosbare vezels en actieve kool, allerlei voedingssupplementen, enz. aanbevolen. Ook wordt meestal aangeraden om veel fruit en rauwe groenten (eventueel geperst tot sap) en weinig vet te eten, meestal in combinatie met een aantal vastendagen. En uiteraard geen alcohol, koffie of suiker te gebruiken. 

Deze theorie heeft echter geen enkele wetenschappelijke basis. Een gezond lichaam beschikt over de nodige capaciteiten om ongewenste stoffen buiten te houden en weg te werken. Het is quasi onmogelijk en ook niet nodig om deze processen extra te stimuleren.

*Het pleidooi om meer (rauwe) groenten en fruit te eten, om een paar weken geen alcohol en koffie te drinken is positief. Maar één of enkele keren per jaar een ontslakkingskuur doen, kan ongezonde eet- en leefgewoonten niet goedmaken. Ook het verband tussen die afvalstoffen en overgewicht is niet bewezen. 
Verschillende dagen niet eten, maaltijden overslaan of extreem weinig eten, zoals ontslakkingskuren dikwijls voorschrijven, is bovendien ongezond en kan zonder medische begeleiding of opvolging zelfs gevaarlijk zijn. Een sapdieet kan bijvoorbeeld het evenwicht van de darmflora ernstig verstoren en zelfs tot een spastische darm leiden. Dat geldt in het bijzonder voor zwangere vrouwen, bejaarden, mensen met een of andere chronische aandoening (zoals diabetes, hart-, lever- of nieraandoeningen...). Als je toch zon kuur wil doen, beperk het dan tot maximum 2 weken. 

Wie gezond is, evenwichtig en gevarieerd eet en voldoende drinkt, kan op de natuurlijke en efficiënte afvalverwerking door het lichaam zelf rekenen. Extra hulpmiddelen zijn dan overbodig. Wanneer de natuurlijke afvalverwerking door het lichaam faalt door ziekte, is een medische behandeling nodig.

De lever en de nieren spelen een belangrijke rol in het wegwerken van ongewenste stoffen die vervolgens via de urine of de gal worden uitgescheiden. Op die manier raakt het lichaam ook afvalstoffen kwijt die het zelf produceert.
- Voor een goede werking van de nieren is het nodig om voldoende te drinken. Normaal wordt gemiddeld 1500 ml urine per dag uitgescheiden. Het minimumvolume dat dagelijks via de urine moet worden uitgescheiden is 300 tot 500 ml, zoniet kunnen de aanwezige afvalstoffen onvoldoende worden uitgescheiden. Onder normale omstandigheden moet het lichaam per dag ongeveer 2,5 liter opnemen. De vaste voeding brengt ongeveer 1 liter vocht aan. Dat betekent dat er nog anderhalve liter moet worden gedronken.
- In geval de lever of de nieren zijn aangetast door ziekte kunnen zij hun taken minder goed of niet meer uitvoeren en kunnen lichamelijke klachten ontstaan. Desgevallend is een aangepaste behandeling nodig en geen ontslakkingskuur. 


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

